# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas Gelatinosas Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

Já não bastava a praga de algas verdes que ando a combater, agora aparecem-me estas em cima das verdes e não só também rocha etc.
Os parametros da agua são: PH: 8,3/ D: 1023/ KH: 12/ CA: 410/ No2: 0/ No3: 20/ PH: 0/ Orp: 450 (c/ajuda de Ozono e controlador). Há quase dois meses que só uso agua de osmose reversa salinada.

Que algas serão e porque será que aparecem e como combate-las
Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas a todos
> 
> 
> 
> Que algas serão e porque será que aparecem e como combate-las
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp



 :Olá:  Andrade

O combate passa por baixares esses nitratos...se medires fosfatos,tambem eles devem estar altos.
O PH 0?
Aguarda por mais opiniões.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas a todos
> 
> Já não bastava a praga de algas verdes que ando a combater, agora aparecem-me estas em cima das verdes e não só também rocha etc.
> Os parametros da agua são: PH: 8,3/ D: 1023/ KH: 12/ CA: 410/ No2: 0/ No3: 20/ PH: 0/ Orp: 450 (c/ajuda de Ozono e controlador). Há quase dois meses que só uso agua de osmose reversa salinada.
> 
> Que algas serão e porque será que aparecem e como combate-las
> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


Olá António

Apesar dos niveis de nitratos nao estarem no extremo, encontram-se um pouco elevados, pelo que deverias iniciar um periodo mais frequentes de TPA`s de forma a baixa-los para 5.
O tal boom das algas verdes poderá ter a sua origem, devido à presença de silicatos ou fosfatos na tua agua.
Deverias o quanto antes efectuar uns testes de forma a teres a percepção efectivamente de como estao esses valores.
Antes de usares a osmose, usavas agua da torneira?
Pode ser essa uma das causas?
Alimentação em demasia dos vivos?
Fraca Escumação?


Caso nenhuma destas interrogações se verifique, aconselharia-te a colocar uma resina anti fosfatos de forma a retira-los da agua, de forma a acabares com essas algas.

Esse tipo de alga gelatinosa cor amarelo torrado que agora te surgiu, parece tratar-se de dinoflagelados, no entanto poderei estar enganado(são algas unicelulares que se movem e formam agregados). Quando as condições são ideais a população destas algas explode e cobre a rocha e o areão, estes blooms podem durar semanas, meses mas eventualmente acabam por desaparecer espontaneamente.

Carvão activado com força, na proporção de 1kg por cada 1000 litros de agua
e teres paciência,


Boa sorte e que tudo corra pelo melhor

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Noites

Os fosfatos estão a zero, salvo o teste não esteja bom, é da JBL o meu teste.
Quanto à alimentação, como referi só o faço 1Xdia e pouca. Quanto à agua que usava anteriormente era agua do mar como tal natural. Quanto à escumação não é muita devido ao Ozono. Se desligo o Ozono começa logo a retirar o que acho natural.
De resto como dizes esta algas castanhas explodiram nas rochas na areia enfim por todo o lado. As TPAs são semanais. Uso tambem Chemy Pure e 
KENT MARINE ORGANIC ADSORPTION RESIN 

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Andrade
> 
> O combate passa por baixares esses nitratos...se medires fosfatos,tambem eles devem estar altos.
> O PH 0?
> Aguarda por mais opiniões.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Desculpe o PH é 8,3. 0 são os fosfatos.
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas tardes

Depois de as ter aspirado aquando da TPA no Domingo aqui estão novamente as desgraçadas. Fosofatos 0 Silicatos 0. Anexo imagem.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

E mais e mais e mais  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 

Andrade

----------


## Jorge Neves

> E mais e mais e mais 
> 
> Andrade


 :Olá:  Andrade

Estás a adicionar elementos ao àqua?...se sim...quais?

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Procurei neste tópico a palavra "escumador" e não encontrei... :yb665: 
Depois lembrei-me de procurar a palavra "skimmer" e também não encontrei... :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

As algas gelatinosas são cianobacterias , neste caso castanhas . As negras e vermelhas são também comuns . 
Vou citar-me :
"Eu há pouco tempo tive um surto enorme de cianobacterias no meu aquário grande após uma morte maciça de xénias devido ,penso eu a uma quebra de pH por a cave ter ficado fechada durante 8 dias e não ter colocado a ventilação forçada 24 horas por dia. 
Ora perante tal quadro e como não é fácil fazer TPA'S num sistema com 5000 litros de água, decidi utilizar eritromicina. 
Li um tópico com 28 paginas no Reefcentral e cocclui que 95% dos que já tinham usado eritromicina não tinham tido problema e apenas 5% tinham tido desgraças. 
Ora a minha conclusão foi que provavelmente esses 5% tinham aplicado uma dose excessiva por mau calculo do volume de água ou porque a qualidade da água já era tão má que independentemente de terem usado ou não eritromicina as desgraças tinham acontecido na mesma. 
Mas é claro que não é uma decisão fácil quando tenho um recife carregado de corais que não queria perder. 
Mas lá avancei . Calculei a dose em função de 4000 lt de água, ( descontando a rocha ) . Usei 1 mg por litro ou seja 4 gramas, isto é 8 comp. de ESE ( farmácia ) de 500 mg. Tirei o carvão e desliguei o ozono , mas não desliguei o escumador como eles diziam . a coragem não chegou para tanto. Nesse dia mal dormi a pensar que de manha iria ter os corais todos marados. 
De manha tentei ver alguma coisa comas luzes apagadas e uma lanterna e tudo parecia normal . Quando as luzes acenderam os corais começaram a abrir . Os peixes apareceram todos . Os camarões também. As tridacnas idem . E.... as cianobacterias resumiam-se a uns ínfimos focos. Nessa noite apliquei mais 6 comprimidos . No dia seguinte as cianobacterias desapareceram até hoje sem nenhuma baixa visível. As analises estavam perfeitas. Coloquei carvão e Rowaphos e estou muito satisfeito. 
O moral da historia é que hoje revendo o espectro de acção da eritromicina penso que estamos perante um antibiótico que afecta as bactérias aerobicas gram positivas e as anaeróbias. Não é o caso das bacterias nitrificantes porque são aeróbias gram negativas. As desnitrificantes poderão sofrer um pouco mas como estão em zonas menos acessiveis é provável que a eritromicina não atinja aí concentrações susceptíveis de as atingir significativamente. 
Assim, usando uma dose correcta e tendo uma boa qualidade de água, penso que podemos controlar alguns surtos de ciano em casos pontuais que não se devem a uma má circulação ou escumação mas sim a um aumento episódico da matéria orgânica por um acidente como, neste caso, a morte das xénias. Nos outros casos devemos sempre corrigir primeiro a causa. 
Antes do tratamento devemos sifonar a maioria das algas e depois do tratamento também devemos sifonar os restos de cianobacterias mortos para evitar as suas toxinas, que são o maior risco deste tratamento."

"1 mg por litro dois dias seguidos. Os comp. ESE da farmácia ( é um antibiotico usado em medicina humana) têm 400 mg . Ou seja dão para 400 lt. 
ATENÇÃO 
calcula bem o volume de água EFECTIVO do teu aquário. 
Antes aspira todas as cianobacterias que conseguires. 
Retira o carvão activado e desliga as UV's ou oozonizador se tiveres. 
No 3º dia volta a colocar o carvão. 

*O TRATAMENTO NÃO SUBSTITUI A CORRECÇÃO DOS FACTORES PREDISPONENTES , como sejam : 
- má circulação 
- insuficiençia do escumador 
- sobrepopulação 
- excesso de alimentação 
- má qualidade da água* 
O tratamento deve ser ponderado pelo aquariofilista e é da sua responsabilidade. Eu li 18 páginas de threads antes de usar o medicamento visto ter muitos corais e outros invertebrados no meu aquário. Não tive qualquer problema´. No entanto ,aresponsabiliade de usar medicamentos cabe a cada um de nós individualmente. "

Devo acrescentar que há cerca de 1 mês repeti o tratamento mas fiz apenas um dia porque a quantidade de ciano era muito pequena.Mais uma vez resolveu sem qualquer problema. O Anti red da Aquamedic contem eritromicina e funciona igualmente bem.


Resumindo :
Corrige os factores predisponentes primeiro . Isto resolve a maioria dos casos . Na minha experiencia uma circulação deficiente ou mal orientada ou não reajustada aliada a uma escumação insuficiente e/ou excesso de peixes/alimentação são as causas mais comuns. Além disso como tens algas filamentosas também , significa que tens fosfatos e nitratos a mais . O tratamento copm eritromicina é o ultimo dos recursos , deve ser feito por aquariofilistas experientes e em aquarios com um filtro biologico bem estabelecido. Este tratamento que fiz foi em 2005 .

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado pelas respostas antes de mais

Agora Rui a Eritromicina será realmente a ultima hipótese obrigado também pelo artigo.

Respondendo ao Pedro o escumador que uso é um Berlim 2 Turbo para aquas com peixes e corais da Red Sea que quando tenho o Ozonizador ligado pico tira mas sem o ozono começa sima retirar matéria orgânica.

Atenção q os peixes n revelam sinais anormais nem o Ouriço nem os Turbos e nem o eremita e Fromia e a Estrela grande q se interra.

Agora, Jorge Neves apenas adiciono dia aim dia não 3 gotas de iodine.
Adicionei ontem 500 grs d carvão activado e tenho Chemi purê e Kent Organics há um mês . 
insisto: Ph 8,3,D 1023, NO 2 0, NO 3 20, Ca 450, KH 16 e ORP 317 ( s/ Ozono).

Obg uma vez mais
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António




> apenas adiciono dia sim dia não 3 gotas de iodine.


António, faz um favor a ti próprio e experimenta anular a introdução de iodo, durante, vá lá,  1 mês!

António, na altura mais complicada do meu aquário, adicionava iodo, magnésio, kalk e sei lá que mais.  :Admirado: 
Agora só meto sal!  :yb663: 

Põe de parte durante uns tempos essa 'quimicada' :Coradoeolhos:  toda!

Verifica a tua água, aposta num sal de qualidade (eu uso 'Red Sea Coral Pro') e faz TPA's generosas durante 1 a 2 semanas, *aspirando sempre as algas*. Depois estabiliza as TPA's.
Penso que 3 TPA's grandes numa semana seria excelente, pois se tens isso carregado de nutrientes, elas voltam a aparecer em força. Mas com essas TPA's elas rapidamente perdem a força.
Mas faz a 2ª e 3ª TPA quando elas estiverem outra vez a minar o aquário.
Da forma como tens isso, 2/3 dias é suficiente para voltarem a aparecer.

Outra questão... tens corais moles?
Eles estão a 'engordar'?

Se não tiveres corais moles, compra um Sarcophyton.
Ele vai ajudar-te a limpar a água, mas primeiro, as TPA's.

Esquece a equipa de limpeza agora. Seria um analgésico que iria mascarar a causa da doença.
A equipa irá ajudar-te, mas primeiro, as TPA's.

Notas que tens gordura na superfície do aquário?
Notas que tens gordura no compartimento da sump? onde está instalado o escumador?
Em caso afirmativo, esquece esse escumador e aposta num outro mais potente.

*Toda a minha experiência com algas foi colocada nas minhas questões.*
Apenas para te explicar o porquê de tantas observações e talvez sendo um pouco 'seca'...


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Estou de acordo com o que diz o Pedro. Quanto mais produtos metemos nos nossos sistemas pior é. Houve uma altura em que as algas verdes filamentosas eram aos molhos no vidro traseiro do meu aquário. Dei-lhes uma luta sem tréguas, com escovagens diárias dos locais onde se encontravam; comecei a alimentar os peixes apenas com comida congelada, para evitar introduzir fosfatos presentes nas comidas secas. Há uns tempos a esta parte, nunca mais liguei à algas... e não é que desapareceram!!!

Agora, nesta coisas de algas, sou da opinião, pela minha experiência, que uma boa escumação é muito importante e ter um bom escumador, por si só, não chega. É necessário que esteja afinado e a tirar porcaria, continuamente.

Quanto a aditivos, no meu aquário - fazendo TPAs com água natural - só introduzo kalk. mais nada!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  António

Quando perguntei se estavas a adicionar elementos e quais,era exactamente para te dar a minha experiência...quando adicionava iodo e strõncio,o boom de algas era tremendo...assim que parei...desapareceram por complecto.
Subscrevo tudo o que o Ferrer e o Passos te propuseram e assim sendo,está na tua mão,fazeres a experiência.
Um abraço e que corra tudo pela melhor.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bomm 




> :
> quando adicionava iodo e estrôncio,o bum de algas era tremendo...assim que parei...desapareceram por complecto.





> António, na altura mais complicada do meu aquário, adicionava iodo, magnésio, kalk e sei lá que mais.


Jorge, nem me lembrava que cheguei igualmente a adicionar estrôncio...hen hen!
Nessa altura, a Kent Marine ainda ganhou umas coroas comigo... :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obg pelas dicas antes de mais

Agua: So uso Pro Coral Reef da Red Sea nas Tpas deste aqua. no pequeno uso natural e não tenho este boom embora tenha algumas filamentosas mas de baixo dde controlo.
Química ? Concordo totalmente, só acrscentava o Iodine mas como sugerido suspendi. Tenho na sunp (zona de queda da agua 500grs de carvão activado e dois packs 1 de Kent Marine organics resine e 1 Chemy pure.
Coraisoles estão bonitos só o Sarco n/extende os pólipos como dantes (palhaços tristes) e as chénias brancas foram definahndo até eesaparecerem, desde que tive de mexer no layout para retirar um Zebrasoma que morreu e para procurar um evenual Mantis q suponho albergar.
Agradeço já agora comentário aos parametros da agua: PH-8,4, D-1023, Ca-450, Kh-16, No2-0, No3-20, Fosfatos-0, Silicatos-0, Orp 298/300 dia 310 noite, desliguei o O3, quando ligado tinha sempre na casa dos 450.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Faz-me confusão desligares o ozonizador.
Tu queres é água devidamente oxigenada e não com CO2...pois isso é alimento para as algas.

Liga o ozonizador (tens controlador!?), caso não tenhas controlador, esquece...
Tens o KH muito alto... vá-se lá saber porquê? Do kalk? Então deixa de adicionar durante uns tempos.

Nesta fase, quanto mais mexeres no layout pior.
Hoje mexes no layout, amanhã tens uma morte por pico de amónia.
Não mexas muito ou mesmo nada no layout nesta fase...

Faz TPA's e aspira o eventual 'pó' que tenhas na rocha, para além das algas claro.

Não respondeste à minha questão acerca da gordura na água e/ou no compartimento do escumador... :yb665: 
É uma observação importante para perceber a eficiência do skimmer.

Como te disse. Acaba com a 'quimicada' e dedica-te a TPA's.
Em um ou 2 meses, tens isso resolvido.
Sim, esse tempo todo...
Este hobbie é óptimo para pessoas com muita paciência... :SbSourire2: 




> António, na altura mais complicada do meu aquário, adicionava iodo, magnésio, kalk e sei lá que mais.


Lembrei-me agora que cheguei a colocar *Molibdénio*... lá está... a Kent Marine toda contente com tanta asneira...

Então era:
Magnésio
Iodo
Estrôncio
Molibdénio
Kalk
Não me lembro se colocava cálcio...


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ola Pedro Bom Dia

Antes que me esqueça aparentemente não vejo gordura em lado nenhum. Vejo sim na sump compartimento intermédio de onde retorna a agua para o Aqua alguma espuma branca.
Quanto ao ter desligado o ozono deve-se a três razões a saber: 1- Otubo de ar de borracha da red sea endurece e quebra literalmente. 2 - o escumador deixa de retirar a escuma escura e densa e tira pouca escuma e muito clara, penso que como tal perde eficiência. 3 - foca um cheiro intenso e incomodativo a ozono, mas o o motivo primeiro é o pior pois não arranjo tubo de teflon daquele calibre (vosso) e tive que substitui-lo 3 vezes.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Marcos Martins

> 1- Otubo de ar de borracha da red sea endurece e quebra literalmente.


Boas.
A mim Aconteceu exactamente o mesmo!
Eu tenho uns metros de tudo de silicone que cabe no red sea.
O meu é exctamente igual, e para já o tubo aguenta!
Se quiser arranjo-lhe um pedaço!

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Bom dia

Agradecia imenso, como podemos fazer? Agora estou em Barcelos e ao fim da tarde estou em Viana. Ou então se não sr importa onde o adquiriu que de imediato o vou comprar.

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Eu agora estou em Viana e só no fim da tarde é que vou para barcelos!
hehehe, nem de proposito!
Eu comprei em barcelos no correia e cardoso é uma casa de ferragens e afins.. pedi mangueira fininha e eles foram buscar essa, que foi o ideal!
O pior é que só tinham 18 metros, eu comprei tudo! hehe, não sei se entretanto mandaram vir mais.
Mas não vale a pena comprar! eu arranjo-lhe isso!
Devo chegar a barcelos por volta das 18:00 se a essa hora ainda estiver por ai fica já, se não só volto a viana na segunda feira...
Enviei o meu numero de telefone em mensagem privada.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Então o combate a essas algas!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite Pedro

Infelizmente tive duas baixas, um Zebrasoma e um Bicolor, O Zebra estava morto a frente e o Bicolor ainda não o vi,  :yb620: , ontem Sábado passei a manha a aspirar as algas de todo o aquario. Todos se entocaram, depois a tarde fiz uma Tpa de 120 lts com agua natural, e de manhâ.... lá estava... Estou a preparar mais 70 lts com o Pro Coral Reef da Red Sea para amanha.
Os nitratos baixaram para +/-15, estavam a 20.Vamos ver, hoje à noite entrou outro Zebrasoma para ver se os outros não o rejeitam (penso que eles retêm a lembrança d anterior).
Ao menos uma surpresa que apareceu no meu RED SEA MAx, sérá um Pepino do Mar ? Anexo imagem.

Obrigado pelo cuidado
Andrade

PS:Repuz o ozono e já está a variar o Orp entre os 420 e 460.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boa Noite Pedro
> 
> Infelizmente tive duas baixas, um Zebrasoma e um Bicolor, O Zebra estava morto a frente e o Bicolor ainda não o vi, ,






> Nesta fase, quanto mais mexeres no layout pior.
> Hoje mexes no layout, amanhã tens uma morte por pico de amónia.
> Não mexas muito ou mesmo nada no layout nesta fase...


Infelizmente confirmou-se.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Lamento a perdas. Que raio se passará aí?! Será o mantis que suspeitas ter?!

Quanto à ultima foto, embora não seja muito perceptível, parece realmente um pepino-do-mar. É um excelente detritívoro.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

ao deste tempo todo e com importantes TPAs apenas cosegui baixar os nitratos para 5/10. As malvadas das algas gelatinosas castanhas continuam a renascer a cada sifonagem das mesmas e posteriores TPAs. Já não sei que fazer. Toda a fauna esta aparentemente bem sejam peixes sejam corais duros e moles.  :Frown: ((((

Andrade

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

António, eu consegui controlá-las com a introdução de um ozonizador, mas desde que passei a fazer TPA's de 20-25% de 15 em 15 dias ao invés de 10-12,5% semana a semana elas têm quase desapareceido completamente.

Com essa experiência prática experimenta fazer TPAS de 15 em 15 dias mas com 20-25% da água do aquário.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Vamos tentar

Tenho dois escumadores a funcionar neste momento e um com o ozonizador. Mas estve tanto tempo com o Ozonizador a manter OROs de 450 e nada......

Contudo obg
Andrade

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Outra coisa que fiz e que notei muitas melhoras em uma semana foi limpar a sump toda. Tirei a rocha viva da sump para uma bacia e tirei a água toda, aspirando todo aquele pó que fica no fundo da sump. No fim pus a rocha toda e enchi a sump com água nova. Também tens de aspirar as cianos quando fazes as TPAS. 
Tens teste de fosfatos?

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Há quanto tempo tens o mesmo carvão? Um escumador deve conseguir só por si um orp de 400 a 450 senão investe noutro. Já tentaste aspirar a rocha? Tens que ter alguma fonte de nutrientes ou então falta/má orientação da circulação. Quanto a mim deves fazer tpa mas não exageres, corrigir a circulação, aspirar as rochas, não alimentar em demasia, lembra-te que na natureza os peixes só comem quando o comer está disponivel e não é sempre e todosos dias . Em todas as acções que tomares deves esperar para recolheres os resultados senão entras num descontrolo total e não sabes o que deu certo ou não.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Há quanto tempo tens o mesmo carvão? Um escumador deve conseguir só por si um orp de 400 a 450 senão investe noutro. Já tentaste aspirar a rocha? Tens que ter alguma fonte de nutrientes ou então falta/má orientação da circulação. Quanto a mim deves fazer tpa mas não exageres, corrigir a circulação, aspirar as rochas, não alimentar em demasia, lembra-te que na natureza os peixes só comem quando o comer está disponivel e não é sempre e todosos dias . Em todas as acções que tomares deves esperar para recolheres os resultados senão entras num descontrolo total e não sabes o que deu certo ou não.


Olá João e Helder
Obrigado pelas v/dicas.
Contudo passo a responder: O Carvão foi colocado em 22 de Outubro logo nem um mês tem (500g) da Sera. Quanto ao escumador tenho neste momento o da Red Sea Berlin 2 turbo para aquas de 500lts c/peixes e corais e outro da Aquamedic Turbo Floter 1000, e o ORP está em 289 a subir com a descida do PH que está nos 8,4/5 e que desce á noite para 8 e o ORP sobe para 300. De referir que só consigo 450 com o Ozonisador ligado ao controlador. Só que acontece que quando ligo o O3 os escumadores parecem tirar muito menos porcaria. Aliás o Prouto da escumação é muito liquido e claro.
Quanto a aspiração das "algas castanhas" faço sempre quando faço TPAs e não só e aspiro a sump também. Alimentação dou apenas 1Xdia e muito pouca. Meio cubo de artemia congelada.

Enfim é um desespero. É verdade e tenho um Ouriço que se farta de comer algas verdes do vidro e alguma coralina também.

Andrade

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Mas o ozonizador está com um T ligado ao escumador ou está ligado directamente?

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Olá António
> 
> Apesar dos niveis de nitratos nao estarem no extremo, encontram-se um pouco elevados, pelo que deverias iniciar um periodo mais frequentes de TPA`s de forma a baixa-los para 5.
> O tal boom das algas verdes poderá ter a sua origem, devido à presença de silicatos ou fosfatos na tua agua.
> Deverias o quanto antes efectuar uns testes de forma a teres a percepção efectivamente de como estao esses valores.
> Antes de usares a osmose, usavas agua da torneira?
> Pode ser essa uma das causas?
> Alimentação em demasia dos vivos?
> Fraca Escumação?
> ...


Boas Paulo.
Apenas uma duvida.
A quantidade de carvão activado não será antes 1lt por cada 1000lt em vez de 1 Kg por cada 1000lt.
Acho carvão a mais.
Um abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Mas o ozonizador está com um T ligado ao escumador ou está ligado directamente?


Olá Helder

Estava, (agora não está pelo motivo referido), directamente à admissão do ar uma vez que o Ozonizador Resum modelo: RS035 de 0:35g/h ligado ao controlador de ORP/PH, não tem bomba de ar, logo é o proprio escumador que puxa o ar c/O3.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Um escumador deve conseguir só por si um orp de 400 a 450 senão investe noutro... não alimentar em demasia, lembra-te que na natureza os peixes só comem quando o comer está disponivel e não é sempre e todosos dias . Em todas as acções que tomares deves esperar para recolheres os resultados senão entras num descontrolo total e não sabes o que deu certo ou não.



Olá João Carlos

Como não responderam ao meu ultimo comentário permite-me citar o acima referido quanto ao escumador:1- hoje chego a casa e o OROP está em 269 (19H00) e tenho dois escumadores a funcionar. Encomendei um Delteck Apf 600, que acham em confronto com o RED Sea Berlin X2 Turbo e o AQuamedic Turbo Floter 1000 em simultaneo.
2- Alimento os peixes 1Xdia  com artemia congelada é demais? Dantes alimentava 3Xdia.

E as algas continuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm.

Ps: é verdade ontem introduzi 8 Ermitas patas verdes a acrescentar aos 4 que já tinha. Tenho uma Valenciata Strigata a varrer a areia

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Antonio

Com o Deltec vais ficar muito mais bem servido . O teu oozonizador não presta . Em tempos tive um desses na Reefdiscus e só deu problemas. Verifica a tua circulação .

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

[QUOTE Encomendei um Delteck Apf 600, que acham em confronto com o RED Sea Berlin X2 Turbo e o AQuamedic Turbo Floter 1000 em simultaneo.
2- Alimento os peixes 1Xdia  com artemia congelada é demais? Dantes alimentava 3Xdia.

Cumps
Andrade[/QUOTE]


Não tenho experiencia com os deltec mas O Rui F.Almeida já respondeu. Eu tenho um ATI BM 250 e sem ozonizador o orp está nos 450. Quanto á alimentação deves dar aqilo que os peixes comerem no momento e não colocar em cada momento comida que depois se perde no aquario e na sump. Penso que uma vez por dia é o suficiente.

----------


## Olavo Pires

Vê la se isto te ajuda:
Finally an easy solution to bryopsis! - Reef Central Online Community

atenção não sei se pode ter o mesmo efeito,ok.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Olavo

O link que envias aponta precisamente para o tipo de alga verde que superpovoa o meu aqua (briopsis), e a solução parece passar pela onitorização do Magnesio e o manter no intervalo de 1400/1600, segundo li a partir do teu link.

Vou assim adquirir o teste de magnesio e monitorizar e actuar em conformidade e vendo a evolução. Naturalmente que manterei este forum ao corrente da evolução. Um muito obrigado.

João Carlos, quanto a alimentação estou a mante-los elegantes pelo sim pelo não que se entertenham dia sim dia não com o que o aqua lhes der.

Cumps a todos
Andrade

----------


## marcoferro

ta parecendo algas filamentosas 
uma vez tive problemas com elas e um lojista me falou "potencial redox baixo"
fiz de tudo que podia pra combate-las e resolvi com aumento da circulação e tive que interromper a utilização na epoca do "combisan"

so isso resolveu

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Meus Caros

Desde 25 de Novembro, ultima referencia minha, tudo está aparentemente na mesma, passo a explicar: 1: Ainda não comecei a adicionar a solução de magnésio uma vez que depois de ler os artigos (obrigado Olavo) falta saber em que volume de agua devo diluir os +/- 1230 gra de Cloreto de magnésio, alguem me sabe dizer?. 2: Passo a vida a arrancar as algas (Briopsis) e introduzi uma Valenciana que me limpa a areia. 3: As algas acastanhadas que parecem "Ranhoca com bolas de ar" estão a diminuor a olhos vistos. 4: Finalmente uma noticia muito boa os Nitratos estão a ZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERO" :Vitoria: . Conto por foto rápidamente. Ah é verdade começou a trabalhar o DELTEC ApF 600 e já tirou nhanha em dois dias   o que os outros dois tiravam em uma semana.
Estou atento  :SbLunettesSourire: 

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> ta parecendo algas filamentosas 
> uma vez tive problemas com elas e um lojista me falou "potencial redox baixo"
> fiz de tudo que podia pra combate-las e resolvi com aumento da circulação e tive que interromper a utilização na epoca do "combisan"
> 
> so isso resolveu



Marco boa noite

Também tenho um ORP Baixo na casa dos 270 (dia) e a 300 (à noite) ao contrário do PH 8,4/5 e 8,0 de manhã cedo. Se ligo ozonizador levo-o facilmente para os 450 mas fica um cheiro irritante na sala  :EEK!: 

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

António, a água que evapora é reposta como? Com água de osmose, água da torneira? 

Fica bem?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Heitor  :Olá: 

Uso agua de osmose (Ph 7). E nos tlimos tempos (meses só tenho usado nas TPAs agua (Osmos) preparada com o RED Sea Pro Coral reef salt...

Cumps
Antonio

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

António, não percebo nada de aquários, mas pelo que li neste post penso que o problema esta na água de reposição.

Porque penso isto?
1º Porque essas algas para estarem a aparecer dessa forma estão a ser alimentadas... e alimentadas com o quê? com silicatos que vem na água de reposição.

2º Estou em crer que a tua osmose não está a tirar os silicatos da água, e desta forma não vai ter fim... tu aspiras e limpas e ao mesmo tempo alimentas...

Assim se estivesse no teu lugar fazia o seguinte:

1º Arranjava água do mar e fazia uma muda de 50% da água do aquário, atenção que está frio e tu precisas de aquecer a água do mar para nao fazeres mal á bixarada.

2º Pedia a alguem que vivesse perto de ti que te produzisse 50 litros de água de osmose e fazia a reposição com essa água de osmose.
*Parava de imediato com a tua água de osmose!!!*

3º Fazia mudas de água de 15% semanais certas.

Com sorte ao fim de 4 semanas tens o problema resovido.

Sinceramente suspeito que a tua osmose não esteja a trabalhar bem... ou por as resinas/filtros estarem gastos ou por não ter filtros de silicatos.

Claro tudo isto não dispensa, boa circulação, escumação afinada, e retirar carvões ou outras resinas que estejam no aqua a algum tempo.

Fica bem.

Aguarda por outras opiniões.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ola Heitor

Ja fiz o teste de silicatos na agua acabada de sair do meu sistema de osmose reversa de 3 estágios e o resultado foi 0. ???????

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

António, mesmo assim eu faria o que te sugeri so para termos a certeza que não é a água que repoems que te esta a causar essas algas.

Tpa 50%
Tpa semanal 15%
água de reposição de osmose vinda de um membro que ta possa oferecer so para fazeres um teste durante 1 mes.

Fica bem.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas

Tenta fazer o teste de PO4 com outra marca, por exemplo, Salifert Fosfatos.
Eu só digo isso por experiência própria. Tenho um teste da Api KH e ele me dava 5 e quando ao Salifert KH dava-me 8.6.  :yb665:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas

Fiz ontem os testes de Fosfatos e Silicatos e 0/0 (Sera/TMC).

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

E o magnésio?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

António, vai por mim... á qualquer coisa na água que as alimenta e a meu ver é na água de reposição.

Fica bem.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

O que podes ter deve ser "bryopsis".
Aqui esta um link a falar sobre isso:

Finally an easy solution to bryopsis! - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

> Boas
> 
> Fiz ontem os testes de Fosfatos e Silicatos e 0/0 (Sera/TMC).
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


António... queres mesmo resolver essa questão das algas?

Pelo que pesquisei nos teus topicos as algas ja vêm de algum tempo surgindo agora uma verdadeira explosão no crescimento.

Pelo que percebi também, houve umas "mortes estranhas" ha algum tempo atrás.

Tens garantidamente nutrientes a mais na água do aquario, caso contrario elas não cresceriam. Não consegui descobrir o setup exacto do teu aquario mas se quiseres de facto resolver essa questão podes verificar o meu topico acerca de algas até porque ja passei pelo mesmo, assim como a respectiva solução simples no final desse topico.

Podes verificar o link aqui http://www.reefforum.net/f8/desespero-total-16698/

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> O que podes ter deve ser "bryopsis".
> Aqui esta um link a falar sobre isso:
> 
> Finally an easy solution to bryopsis! - Reef Central Online Community




Roberto, Viva

Se vires o tópico melhor verás que o OLavo já referiu esse link (obrigado na mesma), e em principio trata-se dessas algas "Bryopsis", além disso a solução pode passar por subir o magnésio para 1600, o meu está nos 1220.
A questão que já coloquei é em que ltragem de agua de osmose devo diluir o Hidróxido de magnésio para o poder ir deitando na sump.

Henrique

Até concordo contigo, já pus a funcionar o novo DEltec e farta-se de tirar "nhanha" e até já houve uma boa nova (já referida em baixo), os Nitratos estão já a "0".

Alguem sabe a litragem para diluição do magnésio? A calculadora do link dz-me a quantidade mas não em quanto de agua de OR devo diluir.

Cumps a todos
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Xmascheers:  A todos antes de mais

Inicio hoje a adição da solução de Cloreto de Magnesio no meu aqua. Vamos ver, hoje dia de Natal uma bom referencial em termos temporais.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

Por achar importante ver evolução das algas (Bryopsis) após a adição de Cloreto de Magnésio anexo foto do dia 5.

Valores de Magnésio após adição diaria de 150 ml da solução: 

Inicial - Dia 24/12 - 1260 Ca - 390
                25/12 - 1320 Ca - 430
                27/12 - 1360 Ca - 424

Recordo que objectivo é subir no maximo 100 ppm até atingir 1600 de Magnésio e mantê-lo, e os valores de Calcio devem-se ao Reactor de calcio acoplado.

Cumps e e aceito comentários

Bom Ano Novo de 2010  :Xmascheers: 

Andrade

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> A todos antes de mais
> 
> Andrade


Olá Andrade

Seria possivel colocares uma foto mais permonorizada dessa alga que tanto te incomoda.
Peço te isto porque essa alga me parece "dictyota".
Caso realmente seja este tipo de alga e já passei pelo mesmo e eliminei-a deixando de usar agua da torneira e passando a usar agua osmose.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Paulo, o Andrade só usa agua de osmose.. julgo eu..
Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá Andrade
> 
> Seria possivel colocares uma foto mais permonorizada dessa alga que tanto te incomoda.
> Peço te isto porque essa alga me parece "dictyota".
> Caso realmente seja este tipo de alga e já passei pelo mesmo e eliminei-a deixando de usar agua da torneira e passando a usar agua osmose.


Olá Paulo

Desculpe o atraso e antes de mais um Feliz Ano de 2010 para todos.

Anexo foto mais recente das algas, (hoje), que parecem estar a degenerar.....quanto a agua de repo só uso agua de osmose.
Ainda no que a algas diz respeito tenho neste tópico fotos mais pormenorizadas.

Bom Ano para todos uma vez mais
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá Andrade
> 
> Seria possivel colocares uma foto mais permonorizada dessa alga que tanto te incomoda.


Desculpe anexo uma melhor

Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Andrade. :Olá: 
Então ? novidades das algas ?
Já conseguiste resolver isso ?
Como é que está a correr ????
abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Paulo

35 dias depois parece que começam a notar-se as diferenças. As algas começam a perder terreno como a foto documenta. Tenho estado a acrescentar a solução de magnésio em agua de OR diáriamente só interrompendo quando o valor de magnésio ultrapassa os 1600 (chegou aos 1800) mas nos peixes nada de estranho. Outra coisa o Sarco como vão ver está simplesmente fantastico e os camarões lá continuam. Quanto ao "Pistoleiro só o ouço à noite...mas nada de mal aos peixes e camarões, mas vejam por voçês.

Um abraço 
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> 35 dias depois parece que começam a notar-se as diferenças. As algas começam a perder terreno como a foto documenta... a coralina começa a avançar e com força (Magnésio)


Começo a ficar contente

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Começo a ficar contente
> 
> Andrade


Mais um exemplo

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Outra coisa o Sarco como podem ver está simplesmente fantastico e os camarões lá continuam. Quanto ao "Pistoleiro só o ouço à noite...mas nada de mal aos peixes e camarões, mas vejam por voçês.



Bonito não? Lembram-se deste Hepatus e os Palhaços ?...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá Paulo
> 
> 35 dias depois as algas começam a perder terreno como a foto documenta


Mais um exemplo. As alterações são lentas, se calhar demasiado mas parece estar a resultar. Contudo não posso esquecer que entrou em cena o Deltec, alimento diário só uma vez e continuo com as mudanças de 10% de agua natural todas as semanas.

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Parece que as algas estão a perder a luta. Mais um pouco de paciência e perserverança e a coisa vai.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá a Todos

2 Meses depois aqui estou a dar noticias sobre a evolução das algas. As gelatinosas nimva mais apareceram agora as folamentosas é que não desarmam. EStou constantemente a remove-las semanalmente e não param de se desemvolverem. Cheguei a ter o Mg acima dos 1800 e apenas pareciam recntir-se um pouco o que me levou a ter esperança de que etava a ganhar a batalha. Mas parece que não. Agora substitui os filtros do Sitema de Osmos e Reversa e vamos ver se agora há alteração.
Anexo contudo foto actualtirada do telefone não é grande coisa mas dá para ver.

Até breve
ESpero com melhores noticias
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Andrade.
Como sabes eu passei um ano a lutar contra essa peste.
Uma das coisas que nos vai confundindo são os testes...
Eu testava a água e pensava que estava boa, mas...
As algas cresciam varios centimetros por semana e penso que no seu crescimento
iam absorvendo nutrientes e tudo mais e isso fazia com que os resultados 
fossem distrorcidos.
Eu "não" tinha nitratos nem nitritos nem fosfatos nos testes pois as algas
 os utilizavam no seu crescimento.
Assim tem atenção aos testes pois podem induzir em erro.
Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Heitor Simões

> Agora substitui os filtros do Sitema de Osmos e Reversa e vamos ver se agora há alteração.
> Andrade


 :Palmas: 


Olá!

António está alguma coisa a alimentar as algas, essa mudança dos filtros de osmose inversa é uma boa decisão.

Não coloque nunca águas provenientes de Furos, Poços, ou fontes de água termal tipo fontes de pinhais etc...

Aconselho vivamente o escovar dessa rocha e redução substancial de luz...

Abraço.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros

Foi minha mulher que me deu o clique, e lembrou-me o que o Heitor Simões já tinha sugeridpo neste tópico, dizendo-me (e achei um piadão) "alguma coisa está a alimentar essas algas", mas onde é que ouvi isto? Vamos aguardar e verHoje são 29 de Março de 2009.

Abraço atodos
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a Todos

Decidir provocar um apagão no meu aqua. Contudo não estou seguro quanto ao tempo considerado como toleravel tendo em conta a presença de corais duros e moles como sabem. Alguem me pode dar uma prespectiva de duração do apagão? Hoje foi o 4º dia e aparentemente não parece haver ainda problema.

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Hoje foi o 4º dia e aparentemente não parece haver ainda problema.


Considero que 4 dias é uma eternidade... e não é isso que te vai resolver o problema, mas sim as rotinas de manutenção e a perseverança.
Não há milagres na aquariofilia e como em tudo, dá tempo ao tempo. Deixa-o amadurecer...

Hoje, após algumas cabeçadas, defendo que a melhor solução para grande parte dos problemas de um aquário passa pela TPA's... claro que se o que mete lá dentro a nível de água, sal, etc... não for de qualidade... também não vale a pena...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Alexandre Dax

tenho lido o teu topico com atenção pois passa-se o mesmo no meu RSM... :Icon Cry: 

de muitos conselhos que se podem dar e do que retiramos da nossa práctica julgo que o melhor caminho a seguir será diminuir os nutrientes e ajustar os parametros... :yb665: 
ok isso é facil de dizer  :Cool: 
mas...
vamos lá baixar os nutrientes, já não tenho peixes no aqua... só tenho practicamente moles... e lysmatas ... tpas 1/semana +/- 20%
liguei uma UV... tenho um saco de chemi pure ... agora vou começar com carvão activo... etc etc...

e mais ideias para reduzir os nutrientes?????? 
existem????


o aquário até está bonito... :yb665:  mas as algas estão a começar a ganhar-me ... :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Às vezes é a própria rocha...

No Brasil há diversos casos em que foi usada rocha artificial 'Premium' e muitos foram obrigados a desmanchar os aquas, pois essas rochas são de fraca qualidade... até se desfazem depois de estar no aqua...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

António, sou um principiante nisto dos aquários, mas  como qualquer um gosto de ver aquários bonitos, e a malta do forum satisfeita com os seus pedaços de mar.

Partindo deste pressuposto e se esse aquário fosse meu eu faria o seguinte:

1º Tirava tudo o que são aditivos, carvões, chemipures e companhia do aquário.

2º Tirava essas rochas da sump,deixava a sump apenas com o vidro, escumador e bomba de retorno.

3º A agua que sai do garrafao branco presumo eu que seja de osmose? certo? como fazes adição de kalkwasser???

3º Parava completamente adição de qualquer produto, nomeadamente bio-calcios, parava adição de todos os produtos.

4º Tirava um fim de semana e tirava os corais todos do aquario e colocava num palot ou na sump por duas horas.

5º Tirava toda rocha para dentro de um palote com agua do mar e escovava a rocha bem escovada com uma escova de plasticonao.

6º  Não mexer no areao.

7º Apanhava o hepatus e punha na sump para vender, é muito grande faz muito cócó.

8º  Mudava 80% da agua por agua nova do mar de preferencia aquecida a 25º.

9º  Voltava a colocar a rocha la dentro mas so colocava a rocha que fosse viva, toda a rocha que seja tipo reef ceramik ou rochas produzidas artificialmente nao colocava.

10º Punha os corais o maximo afastados uns do outro.

11º comprava um diadema setosum e uma salaria.

12º Tpas de 20% de semana a semana durante um mês.


Amigo, isto faz se num sabado bem passado acompanhado de um ou dois amigos... 

Resumindo:

Nada de produtos, nada de rochas artificiais, nada de carvões, só agua e kalkwasser.

Sou doido...

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos e me especial ao Caro Heitor

Hoje está um lindo dia que aproveitei para ir colectar 70 lts de agua do mar que estava "Vidro" autentico.
TPA 40 lts.

Indo aos pontos referidos, não uso qualquer tipo de produtos bios e ouras coisas mais que no passado usava. Apenas im pouco de "lã de Vidro"  para reter algumas que são muitas impurezas que vem do aqua para a sump. A rocha que uso é rocha viva e na sump rocha natural muito porosa que está a "curar" e até já tem bastantes vivos. O Garrafão branco é de facto afua de osmose reversa para sistema de reposição (Com flitros e membrana mudados à +/- 15 dias. Não uso Kalcwasser uma vez que possuo um reactor de calcio que me está a manter o PH na casa dos 8,4 8,5 dia e 8,2 8,3 noite. O ORP oscila entre os 400 a noite e +/- 300 dia. Todos os parametros N e qualquer coisa são 0. Quanto a nutrientes apenas alimento a trupe uma vez dia e dou a medida que comem. Tenho um Mine Urchin tambem introduziso à dois dias assim como mais 5 paguritos patas verdes. Nassarios vou ver se os colecto agora e dois ou tres Turbos bem grandes assim como é verdade um oFiuro que de quando em vez lá o vejo. Tanbém presentes duas estrelas uma parda grande que não sei o nome que +assa a vida enterrada e só sai quando as actinicas são a unica luz, va-se lá saber porqueê talvez seja assim mesmo , e uma fromia que lá vai andando amnbas há mais de um ano no aqua.
Quanto ao Azulão nem pensar retirá-lo está commigo desde o inicio quasi 4 anos assim como os Palhaços e até recicla o "Cócó" pois faz e asseguir come  :yb624: .
Realmente acho que vou ter passiencia e aguardar tirando o que puder de algas. Há é verdade o Escumador é um Delteck.

Vamos ver

Um abraço a todos 
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

boas a todos
Quase 2 meses após o último post tomei a decisão de retirar toda a rocha uma a uma e escovei- as numa tina com água da próprio aqua a quando da TPA. Aliás já sugerido aqui neste tópico. E a última tentativa. Depois de ter atentado tantas hipóteses gasto muito  em equipamento. As tpas são só com água decisão osmose e vamos ver. Estou cansado. 
Anexo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Às vezes, mais vale tomar medidas radicais e mais trabalhosas, como escovar a rocha, do que estar a gastar dinheiro e não conseguir resultados.

Pela foto que apresentas, o teu aquário está, neste momento, bem limpinho. Tem um aspecto saudável.

Para a semana estarei de férias e vou tirar um dia fazer esse procedimento: retirar toda a rocha e escovar. Assim, retira-se as algas e a sujidade que a circulação não consegue remover.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

7 Meses passados e parece que a batalha das algas começa a ser vencida. Anexo 3 fotos que parecem comprovar isso mesmo. Penso que entre muita cisa que tive de fazer desde arrancar, limpar reduzir quatidade de comida e por ultimo controlar a quantidade de CO2 para o reactor de calcio.

Agora detetei um contratatempo: leitura do valor de PH. Pelo metodo quimico tenho 8,2 e na sonda do controlador Orp/Ph Aquatissot tenho leitura que oscila entre 7,6 "dia" e 7,2 à noite. Não consigo ler valores acima do mais alto (7,6). Ora se tenho de regular o ph à saída do reactor para 6,5 e consigo regular no controlador, certamente que o valor não é o que la está e provavelmente será bem mais baixo. Como poderei resolver? Tenho limpo a sonda, calibrado com os liquidos de 7 e 4 fornecidos com o controlador e as leituras são as que podem verificar. SErá que os liquidos tem validade? Se sim como poderei calibrar e com que liquidos, agua de osmose reversa para ph 7 ? 

Fico a aguardar opiniões
Obg
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Mais uma foto

----------


## Antonio Andrade

E mais uma

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas se bem me lembro os liquidos de calibração de 7 e 4 são para quando queres calibrar a sonda para água doce.

Para água salgada tens que calibrar com 7 e 10 se bem me lembro.

De qualquer maneira quanto tempo tem essa sonda? Se calhar está na altura de trocar. Verifica com um teste pH de colorimetro.

Um abraço,

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Boas ,
> 
> Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas se bem me lembro os liquidos de calibração de 7 e 4 são para quando queres calibrar a sonda para água doce.
> 
> Para água salgada tens que calibrar com 7 e 10 se bem me lembro.
>  ,


Parece-me que esta ideia está correcta, mesmo sem conheçer a sonda.
Pois o mesmo aconteçe nos testes de gotas, são diferentes para água doce e salgada !!!! A calibragem é diferente , é possivel que os liquidos para a fazer também o sejam...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas ,
> 
> Espero não estar a dizer nenhuma asneira, mas se bem me lembro os liquidos de calibração de 7 e 4 são para quando queres calibrar a sonda para água doce.
> 
> Para água salgada tens que calibrar com 7 e 10 se bem me lembro.
>  l
> De qualquer maneira quanto tempo tem essa sonda? Se calhar está na altura de trocar. Verifica com um teste pH de colorimetro.
> 
> Um abraço,


Meu caro
Como pode verificar fiz tambem leitura com o colorimetrico e deu 8,2. A sonda terá 1 ano e pico mas as instruções do Controlador dizem para usar as duas medidas 7 e 4, tendo ate dois reguladores um diz Cal PH 7 e outro diz Slop PH 4. De qualquer modo onde se arranja o liquido 10? 
Obg
Andrade

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Se a sonda tem um ano e picos ... se calhar é melhor começar a pensar em trocar.

Abraços,

----------

